# weird censorship in Poland



## ander (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't spend much time on reading curent informations, so i rely on others to choose interesting articles for me. People dig out thing to read by voting. So I found interesting thing about public opinion and how manipulating it can drown electors. It contained five pages, when I switched to the second page I got info that article does not exist- exactly. Sometimes it says "anymore", this time it was like never existed. So I assume it as violence of my rights as a reader and journalist as a writer. Even a link from the page that diggers use is missing today. Article was put on very popular portal in Poland. Something very bad is about to happen- our prime minister todays is going to make "banned sites register"- politically correct name of censorship. Citatation :"the planet is fine, the people are f....." :evil:


----------



## Irons (Jan 28, 2010)

ander said:


> I don't spend much time on reading curent informations, so i rely on others to choose interesting articles for me. People dig out thing to read by voting. So I found interesting thing about public opinion and how manipulating it can drown electors. It contained five pages, when I switched to the second page I got info that article does not exist- exactly. Sometimes it says "anymore", this time it was like never existed. So I assume it as violence of my rights as a reader and journalist as a writer. Even a link from the page that diggers use is missing today. Article was put on very popular portal in Poland. Something very bad is about to happen- our prime minister todays is going to make "banned sites register"- politically correct name of censorship. Citatation :"the planet is fine, the people are f....." :evil:



Let's hope GRF isn't one of those.

Getting angry at the government is like barking at the Moon. It feels good but has no effect on the Moon.


----------



## peter i (Feb 1, 2010)

Being a neighbour to Poland.... Yes, you have some funny politics going on over there! :shock: 


Missing pages can sometimes be found using the internet archive:
http://www.archive.org/web/web.php

(I've had great fun using that page!)


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 1, 2010)

well I know about that "list of banned pages or so"... it all started becouse one "clever" polish student used some scripts to associate name of polish president with name of your little friend hanging in between your legs on google search engine. everytime when somebody typed that not so nice word into google the first hit was picture of polish president. heh and last thing is that this "clever" boy was caught by police so he was not as much "clever"...


----------



## ander (Feb 1, 2010)

President is only a facade person. Prime minister carries the real power and the idea is his.


----------



## Irons (Feb 1, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> well I know about that "list of banned pages or so"... it all started becouse one "clever" polish student used some scripts to associate name of polish president with name of your little friend hanging in between your legs on google search engine. everytime when somebody typed that not so nice word into google the first hit was picture of polish president. heh and last thing is that this "clever" boy was caught by police so he was not as much "clever"...



I like that. 8)


----------



## peter i (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it illegal to call a president a prick?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Oz (Feb 1, 2010)

peter i said:


> Is it illegal to call a president a prick?
> :mrgreen:



It might be a pretty bad idea in some countries I would think.


----------



## ander (Feb 2, 2010)

"You can prick your finger but you can't finger your prick". Calling president a prick is dishonourable and law doesn't allow that. Only president can call you a prick, 'cause bigger can do more.


----------



## peter i (Feb 4, 2010)

Oz said:


> It might be a pretty bad idea in some countries I would think.



Yes, and normally that will be a clear sign that he really is a prick!


----------

